# Loco not running



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a Walthers Proto GP60 which has stopped responding to throttle commands. I believe it has a Tsunami 2 decoder.

I have the NCE Power Cab if that info is helpful. The loco still has sounds and lighting but does not move when I increase the throttle. Function 9 on this engine applies a brake and I have made sure that is not on.

Wish I had more info...It was working the other day.

Any thoughts? Thanks, all-


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You might try a CV 8 to 8 factory reset.
Sometimes this will fix many different problems.
Loco address will reset to 3. You might have to do this several times.
Turn off power to the track for about 10 seconds each time.

Magic


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If it has a keep alive in the loco you will have to wait at least 10 seconds after turning off track power before you hit the reset function. If there is still a charge in the keep alive system, the decoder won't accept a reset command.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 Bachmann steamers and they have tsunami decoders, every once in awhile they do the same thing. Got
sounds and lights but no move. A reset has taken care of it every time. Like Magic says
do the reset 3 or 4 times in a row. CV8 to a value of 8.

Welcome to the train forum.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. I did set cv 8 to 8 but not shutting off Power between doing it I’ll try that asap and let you guys know. Thanks


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

unfortunately that didn't work. Perhaps I didn't follow your instructions correctly. I reset cv8 to 8 and checked it...nothing. So I turned off track power and waited then turned power back on and reset cv8 to 8 again (but at this point isn't cv8 already set to 8 because I just set it?) I repeated this process a couple of more times but still not working.

This morning I tried to reprogram it. I was able to change its address but twice during the programming "unable to read decoder" displayed. Not sure what that means. Hopefully the decoder is not kaput. 

This is the first loco I bought and is just over two years old. I'm assuming they usually last longer than that.

If anyone has any other thoughts or advise I'd appreciate hearing it. Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know the CV settings as our members do,
but there is a simple test for starters that you can
try.

Take the shell off and return loco to the track.
Locate the motor tabs. With your multimeter
set to DC volts, and the loco addressed, put
the probes on them as you operate the Speed,
FWD and REV. You should get readings of 2 or
more volts depending on speed setting. If so,
the decoder is working. The motor connection
may not be good or the motor may have failed.
Are the motor connections solid?

If you don't get readings you may have accidentally
changed the decoder motor CVs. Our digital guys
can guide you on that.

Or, the decoder may have failed. If so contact
Tsunami about warranty replacement.

Don

Don


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, Don. I haven't done that because as of this morning it is inexplicably working again! 

Perhaps one of the hundred resets I did finally took or perhaps there is a loose motor connection that found its home 

In any case that is a great trouble shooting technique you told me about and I will try it if the problem occurs again.

Thanks again


----------

